

Gov. 2.0 Fail: usaspending.gov stumbles with google charts API - jrwoodruff
http://www.intelligententerprise.com/blog/archives/2009/09/serious_design.html;jsessionid=D5J3WOXELJJTRQE1GHPCKHWATMY32JVN

======
byoung2
They should hire this guy to redesign their site:

<http://feltron.com/index.php?/content/2008_annual_report/>

------
jrwoodruff
It's been corrected now, due to this blog post, but it's a pretty egregious
error to be live on the front page of a flagship site. Hopefully lessons are
being learned here?

